# Next year's starting lineup is sick!



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pos. Player 2004-05 stats

F Jermaine O'neal 24.3 ppg, 8.8 rpg
F Ron Artest 24.6 ppg, 6.4 rpg
C Jeff Foster 7.0 ppg, 9.0 rpg
G Stephen Jackson 18.7 ppg, 4.9 rpg
G Jamaal Tinsley 15.4 ppg, 6.4 apg


That's probably the best starting five in the leauge.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

With all the suspensions and injuries this year, I don't think we can really regard these stats are meaningfull. Next year, I'd expect something around:

C- Jeff Foster, 6 pts, 10 rbs
PF- Jermaine O'Neal, 24 pts, 9 rbs
SF- Ron Artest, 18 pts, 7 rbs
SG- Stephen Jackson, 16 pts, 5 rbs
PG- Jamaal Tinsley, 10 pts, 9 asts

Which is still very, very good.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> With all the suspensions and injuries this year, I don't think we can really regard these stats are meaningfull. Next year, I'd expect something around:
> 
> C- Jeff Foster, 6 pts, 10 rbs
> PF- Jermaine O'Neal, 24 pts, 9 rbs
> ...


ah man, it aint that good


----------



## naptownpimp (Feb 1, 2004)

looks good

fred jones sixth man of the year??

lets go


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

naptownpimp said:


> looks good
> 
> fred jones sixth man of the year??
> 
> lets go


I doubt it. It seems to me that lately the NBA has something against giving Indiana a 6th Man of the Year award (Croshere, Harrington twice).


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Shouldn't Freddie start a few games?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> Shouldn't Freddie start a few games?


If our PG, SG, or SF get injured, he might start.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> If our PG, SG, or SF get injured, he might start.


Personally, I'd like to see him start once in a while for Jack. Jack seemed to bring us a good spark off the bench when Freddie started for him sometime after the all-star break (I can't remember when, it might even be before the all-star break).


----------



## The Chach (Apr 30, 2005)

The lineup looks good, now all we need is a good draft and some solid offensive production from these guys, and come playoff time we'll be lookin good


----------



## gelf123 (Jun 4, 2005)

F Jermaine O'neal 24.3 ppg, 8.8 rpg
F Ron Artest 24.6 ppg, 6.4 rpg
C Jeff Foster 7.0 ppg, 9.0 rpg
G Stephen Jackson 18.7 ppg, 4.9 rpg
G Jamaal Tinsley 15.4 ppg, 6.4 apg

Listen. Its not as easy as it all seems. Injuries and suspensions get in the way. As for the forward possition. If there was a guarantee for no injuries or suspensions then indiana may have two of the greatest forwards. Injuries and suspension are also not the only part of hte problem. Neither of the two players are nearly consistant enough to make a solid, for sure impact. Jeff foster is not nearly good enough to go against the nba's greatest centers. He doesnt have any good enough help off the bench either. As for the guards, they are mediocre, nothing special. Stephen jackson is the better of the two.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

gelf123 said:


> Jeff foster is not nearly good enough to go against the nba's greatest centers.


We don't need superstars. Foster is the perfect role player for our team.



> He doesnt have any good enough help off the bench either.


Pollard? Harrison? Davis?



> As for the guards, they are mediocre, nothing special. Stephen jackson is the better of the two.


You may think that Tinsley is mediocre, but if he doesn't get hurt again this year he'll prove otherwise. He can score when needed, and make great passes when needed. As for Jackson being mediocre, no. He's likely to be our #2 option this year. He has good defense, can hit the 3, and besides Freddie Jones, is probably our best scorer off of isolation plays.


----------



## hirschmanz (Jun 3, 2005)

that is a very talented lineup, those five mean playoffs by themselves. Throw in a bench with Fred Jones and a mid first rounder this year and the central is going to be a hazardous place for my Bucks to develop.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I think we are _very_ solid/deep at the center position. Foster is excellent, Pollard is good for a backup, and Harrison played very well in his rookie season. I expect a lot from Harrison, and I hope he'll get first backup position behind Foster.

Are we supposed to sign Dale Davis back?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Are we supposed to sign Dale Davis back?


I hope so. I'm pretty sure he won't want a huge contract, so hopefully he'll realize our cap problem and go for the veterans minimum of around 1 million. The bigger problem is re-signing James Jones, because he should want more money, a longer contract, and we're more shallow at the SG/SF positions.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Dale is not essential, but he'd be good backup at the PF.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Dale is not essential, but he'd be good backup at the PF.


He's our only Center who didn't get injured this year (although he didn't play much with us), is our 2nd best Center shot blocker to a clumsy Harrison, and is our 2nd best Center rebounder to Foster. I also think we could use his experience.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I think Pollard might be a better rebounder, but Dale sure did grab some big ones.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

gelf123 said:


> Its not as easy as it all seems. Injuries and suspensions get in the way. As for the forward possition. If there was a guarantee for no injuries or suspensions then indiana may have two of the greatest forwards. Injuries and suspension are also not the only part of hte problem. Neither of the two players are nearly consistant enough to make a solid, for sure impact. Jeff foster is not nearly good enough to go against the nba's greatest centers. He doesnt have any good enough help off the bench either. As for the guards, they are mediocre, nothing special.


I agree, injuries and suspensions get in the way. But this season's suspensions and injuries were like same chance of getting shocked by lightning(exaggeration). Its amazing that we advanced to the second round, not to mention we took Detroit to 6 games(?). With Ron Artest, I think we could've beaten the Pistons. Jeff Foster CAN go against the top centers in the league. He's a tenacious post defender and hes a great rebounder, even better, a great offensive rebounder. The guards aren't special?? Jaamal Tinsely caused so many problems for Detroit, a team with great defenders at PG, Lindsey Hunter and Chauncey Billups. Most guards can't stop Tinsely's penetration. He has top notch playmaking skills also. Stephen Jackson isn't special? He kept Paul Pierce from scoring alot in Boston-Indiana!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Yeah, Foster has no problem going against the leagues best big men. He usually holds Duncan to a low scoring total, he outrebounded Ben Wallace, etc. Pollard did a decent job on Shaq during the season, so we have that comming off the bench. And then we also have the 7'3 shot blocking monster David Harrison, and most likely Dale Davis returning.

I'd say our guards are above mediocre. Tinsley has the second best court vision in the leauge behind Jason Kidd, and he's top 3 in passing. This past year, pre-injury, he was shooting his best ever. He's a top ten point guard. Backing up Tinsley is Anthony Johnson, one of the better back up point guards in the league.

At shooting guard, Stepehn Jackson is a pretty good scorer and defender. Then off the bench there is Fred Jones who showed he has a great game comming of the bench.

You're right about the injury/suspension issue though, however, we all know that the Pacers are the deepest team in the league, and a season like this past one is very unlikely to reoccur.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

i wish harrison was 7'3 but, he isn't even close. i know he is listed at 7'0 but, i don't buy it. he is probably 6'10 perhaps 6'11 but no way is he 7'3 tall.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh yeah we are deep at the F/C position Dale Davis was a steal .
Jeff Foster as he showed late is a Glass Eater and Defender he does not even need to put up a shot, His Defensive prescense is the perfect compliment.
Harrison is developing and will be much better this year. And Jermaine will return to MVP form. All that said to have someone like Scott Pollard be 4th in this rotation , that is excellent.


----------

